# Freeze killed brood assay ineffective in predicting mite load in colonies



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

> No correlations were found between hygienic behavior and mite infestations either on bees or in the brood


Kefuss 2015-Selection for resistance to Varroa destructor under commercial beekeeping conditions



> Screening for the removal of FKB as a means to select for resistance to V. destructor has been recommended based on prior observations that the hygienic responses toward FKB and V. destructor are somewhat related (Boecking and Drescher 1992; Spivak 1996). Our results using a variety of bee types having different selection histories do not support this recommendation; many colonies that had good hygiene against FKB had poor hygiene against V.destructor. A simple, effective way to select for strong VSHbased resistance remains elusive.


Danka 2012-Varying congruence of hygienic responses to Varroa destructor and freeze-killed brood among different types of honeybees


----------

